# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  الكورة وينها

## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"][COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]من جديد 
اللعبة الي اسستها اختنا الغالية انين 
اين الكرة 

الكل يعرفها صح  :huh: 
بس راح اعيد شرحها 
واقول لكم عن قوانين هالمسابقة  :noworry: 

الشرح :rolleyes: 
المسابقة عبارة عن وضع صورة بها عدة كورات وعليكم اختيار وتخمين الكرة الصحيحه الي في الصورة الأصلية 

اظن واضح

طيب

الشروط 

اول اجابة صحيحه تحصل على ............10 نقاط
الأجابة الصحيحة الثانية .......5 نقاط
والثالثة الصحيحة راح تحصل على........... نقطين

بعد 5 صور راح اعلن من الفائز والي يكون جمع اكبر عدد من النقاط
وراح اتكووون له جائزة قيمة 
انتظر رايكم وتسجيلكم عشان ابدأ
انتظر عدد محرز من المتسابقيين ليتم الحمااااااااااااااس

انتظروني بعد ما اني انتظر تسجيلكم وردودكم [/COLOR][/COLOR]

 :kaseh:

----------

مضراوي (07-28-2010), 

المتحير (07-25-2010)

----------


## قمر دنياي

مساااابقه جدآآآآآآآ روووعه 
يلا ننتظر الصوره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبا ..
مسابقه حليوووة ..
ان شااء الله من المشاركين ..
يعطيكِ العافيه عفاااف..
وبانتظااركِ مجدداً..
دمتِ بخير..

----------


## المتحير

من المشاركين ان شاءالله

----------


## الباسمي

مسابقة حلوة عجبتني  وأتمن أن يجون مشتركي أخرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*قمر دنياي
شذى 
المتحير 
الباسمي 

ما شاء الله على المتسابقين الأربعه الي راح اعطيهم تقييم لمبادرتهم الطيبة 
وراح اقبل متسابقين جدد 
لأن العدد جدا قليل 
بنتين وصبيين 

بس

المهم 

بعد شوي الصورة راح تجي 
وفجأة راح اعلن النتيجة 

مسابقتي وبكيفي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="Magenta"]يلا اي الكور الثلاث 
1  2   3 

هي الصحيحة 
انتظر اجاباتكم [/COLOR]

----------


## قمر دنياي

1

----------


## ليلاس

*السلآم عليكم ..*

*فكرة رووووعهـ ..*

*من المشآركين إن ششآء الله ..*

*أتوقع [2] ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..}*

----------


## الباسمي

أتوقع رقم 3

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

مسابقة حليوه .
وانا من المشاركين ,
واتوقع الحل للصوره الاول هي الكورة رقم..:::: 2

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]جاء وقت التصويت اقصد اعلان النتايج  :rolleyes: 

مرحبا بليلاس معانا :nuts: 

راح ابدأ دغري في اعلان النتايج  :wavetowel2: 


قمر دنياي :wavetowel2:  

الوحيدة الي اجابتها صحيحه 
ما شاء الله عليها 

لا واول اجابه كمان 
برافوووووووووووو قمورة 
والش 10 نقاط 

[SIZE="4"]ليلاس 
الباسمي 
مضراوي 

ولا يهمكم راح اعطي كل واحد فيكم نقطة لتفاعلكم معاي 

وهادي الصورة الاصلية لتأكيد الأجابة 


والآن المتقدمة وبجدارة قمورة 

انتظروا اللوحة الثانية[/COLOR][/SIZE] :niceday:

----------

مضراوي (07-29-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

الف مبروووك  قمر دنياي ,,

وبانتظار اللوحه الجديده ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حان الآن وقت اللوحه الثانية 
اعلانا لبدأ المسابقة 
*
*البسوا نظاراتكم وتعالوا*



اي الكور هي الصحيحه

هادي
والا هادي
والا دي

*ننتظر اجاباتكم*

----------


## الباسمي

أتوقع الكرة الحمراء وإنشاء الله تكون صح

----------


## THE GAME

اتوقع الكورة الخضراء

----------


## قمر دنياي

اتوقع الحمراااااء

----------


## ليلاس

* جوآبي الكورة الحمرآء ..~*

----------


## بنت الهواشم 88

الكورة الحمراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كانت النتيجة 
قمر دنياي....  10 نقاط
ليلاس........نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
مضراوي ......نقطة
 :wavetowel2: 

وبعد السؤال الثاني 
بدأ الباسمي بالأجابة 
والتحق بنا متسابق يديد الا وهو 
THE GAME
وتلاه في الأجابة قمورة  وليلاس
ومتسابقة يديدة  بعد بنت الهواشم88

 :niceday: 
وراح اعطي المتسابقين اليدد نقطة كما اعطيت بقية المشتركين
افتقدت مضراوي  ما شاركنا هالمرة 
 :idea: 
ادري مستعجلين تبون النتيجة لكن النتيجة في الرد الياي


 :slow:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النتيجة هي 

قمر دنياي.... 10 نقاط
ليلاس........نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
مضراوي ......نقطة
THE GAME......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة 

ليش 
لأن الجميع اجابتهم خطأ
الكورة هي الزرقاء 
حظ اوفر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم ..
مسابقة روعة ..!
بـ الإنتظار..~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الروعه هو مروش من هون 
يسعد لي هالصباح خيو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين يلا  راح تبدأ جولة جديده في مسابقتنا الرائعة 

الكورة وينها 
اريد تفاعل حلو مثلكم يالحلوييين

اي الكور هي الصحيحة 

شغلوا تفكيركم شوي مع الصورة :grin:

----------


## همسة ألم

اممم

اتوقع 
الثانيهـ 
^_^

يعافيك ربي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
3
*

----------


## ليلاس

أتوقع الثآلثة ..}

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الى الحين عندنا 3 متسابقات

وثنتين لأول مرة يشاركننا هنا  :want: 
فأهلا وسهلا بهن
همسة الم
وردة محمدية 

ننتظر مشاركات اخرى


ترى اي الكور هي الصحيحة؟؟ :durnk:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ديعطيش العافية عفاف

اذا في مجال اشارك

اقول انها لو 1  لو 2

بس كأنها 2

بانتظار التصليح

----------


## قمر دنياي

3

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بالمهلي

مناجاة الصابرين وقمورة 
يالله صباح خير 
راح انتظر مشترين وبعدين اصلح

 :rolleyes:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباح الخير
اتوقع انها الكره 3
مووفقين ..

----------


## المتحير

3

ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله مشاركيين يدد وايد وحلويين 
 :nuts: 
ولكل عضو يديد نقطة هدية من عندي
 :=B: 

بس السالفة فيها مشكلة وشو ما ادري
 :;^^: 

هادي اللوحة الثانية الي اتعود ليي باجابات كلها خطأ
 :wut: 

ترى مالسبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :yuush: 

طيب نعود مع النتائج بعد شوييي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جميع الأجابات غلط خطأ :angry: 
ولكن بما ان مناجاة الصابرين شكت في الأجابه راح اعطيها 
5 نقاط لأنها فكرت في الحل وحامت حوله 
وبذلك كل المتسابقين متعادلين 
مع تقدم قمورة على مناجاة بفارق خمس نقاط
[COLOR="Red"]موفقين حبايب قلبي[/
 :niceday: COLOR]


قمر دنياي.... 10 نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط 
ليلاس........نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
مضراوي ......نقطة
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة 
همسة الم....نقطة
وردة محمدية....نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........نقطة 
المتحير......نقطة

الصورة الأصلية

----------


## قمر دنياي

بأنتظاااار الصورة .....

----------


## ليلاس

*بـــــ الانتظآر ..~*

----------


## مضراوي

أأسف على عدم التواجد..
لكن ان شاء الله بحاول اتواجد اكثر ..
بانتظار الصوره الجديده ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*قمورة

ليلاس

مضراوي

اهلا وسهلا فيكم 
يلا شوي وتجيكم الصورة

يلا حماس يا اعضاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هالمرة انتظر اجابات صحيحة شباب

ركزوا جيدا


 :=B:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم..~

الحمراء أتوقع 

=)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

يعطيش العافية عفاف

مع ان مسالة الشك ما راح ابطلها

بس اعرف ان لاعبين الكورة حولان وعيونهم مدري على وين

راح اختار الزرقاء...<< احتمال تطلع البيضاء..

بس خلاص ما بغير 

دمت بخير

----------


## قمر دنياي

اممم اتوقع الحمرااء 
وكنت باخليها البيضاء بس شكلها الحمراء وان شاء الله صح

----------


## مضراوي

اتوقع الحمراء
...~

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

أني أقول البيضاء .. والله أعلم

----------


## المتحير

الحمراء

ان شاء الله

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

انا اموووت ع هالمسابقه الحلووه ..

المشكله فاتتني كم صوره المووهم انا راح استمر وياكم ..

انا اتوقع الحمراء ليش .. ؟؟

لانه فيه ظل الى الصوره يمكن اطلع حوله بعد ..

موفقه ..

----------


## راسي يابس

الحمراء

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

يمكن يمكن يمكن
البيضاء اتوقع
انشاء الله صح
مسابقة جدا رائة وسوف أكون مشاركة من هذه اللحضة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ما شاء الله حماس 

ومتسابقين جدد 

وراح نستقبل كمان اجابات 

ما راح اصحح الحين 
الي يبي يشارك يتفضل


*

----------


## مضراوي

بانتظار التصحيح ,,

يعطيك العافيه اختي ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

باصير عكس الجميع بقول الزرقا  :wink:

----------


## ليلاس

*إمم ..*

*أتوقع الحمرآء ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الكرة البيضاء ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حان وقت التصحيح 


خلاص ما نستقبل اجابات الحين 

بس هالمرة 

حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

تعويض عن احباط الصورتين الي قبل 

على العموم النتايج في الرد الياي 

 :ongue: 

 :durnk:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

12 متسابق ومتسابقة 
وعدد لا بأس به  من المتسابقين اليدد
لكن يا ترى من صاحب الأجابة الصحيحة 
 :huuh: 
طبعا حنا قلنا 10 نقاط للأجابة الأولى الصحيحة 
والثانية الصحيحة 5 نقاط
والثالثة نقطتين

والشباب اختاروا اما البيضاء او الحمرا او الزرقا
والحين عليي اخبركم من هو او هي صاحبة الاجابة الصحيحة
 :yarr:  

اول شي راح انقول ان اجابتين قالوا ازق 
و3 اجابات قالوا فيها ابيض
بس بصراحة انو هالمرة الصح مع الأكثرية الغالبة والكورة هي 

الحمراء
مبروك للأخت روح وريحان 10 نقاط 
قمر دنياي 5 نقاط
مضراوي نقطتين 
وحظ اوفر للجميع 
وهدية مني راح اعطي المتسابقين الجدد نقطة 

 :grin:  :hopemy:  :niceday: 
قمر دنياي.... 15 نقاط
روح وريحان ......10 نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
مضراوي.....3 نقاط
ليلاس........نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
 'طفلة تحت المطر....نقطة
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
وردة محمدية....نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........نقطة
المتحير......نقطة
عنيدة.....نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة



 :want: 

الف الف مبرووووك للجميع 
بقيت صورة واحدة ونكمل الخمس صور وهي عبارة عن الجولة الأولى 

موفقين شباب
 :hopemy:

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا بالانتظار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*نسيت ارفق الصورة الأصلية 
المهم وطلعت الكورة الصحيحة هي الحمراء 

موفقين شباب وصبايا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يلا شباب وصبايا 

جينا للجولة الخامسة وهي نهاية هالجولة 

ترى مين راح يتقدم ومين راح ينظم الينا 


ننتظر اخر التطورات مع لوحتنا الخامسة 
ننتظر اجاباتكم*
 :=B: 




 :wavetowel2:

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

الكوره *** 4 ***

----------


## ريشه

الكووره الرااابعه 4 ~ !! ◊◊◊

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*  اشوووف حماس عند الصبايا 
ومتسابقة جديدة تنظم الينا 
ريشتنا الجميلة
اهلا وسهلا بالجميع  

يلا ننتظر مشاركات يديده

حماااااااااااااس
*

 :kaseh: 


 :clap: 

 :ongue:  :signthankspin:

----------


## عنيده

الكره الرابعه ..

موفقين ..

----------


## مضراوي

الكوره الرابعه

----------


## قمر دنياي

اوووووووووف مالي حظ في هذه الصوره 
مرره جيت متأخره
والكوره 4

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |~

آممممم 

مآدري يكمن الأجوبة الا قبلي خلتني أشوف ظل على الارض والآ !!  :amuse: 

أتوقع زيهم الرابعة !!

يسلمو عفاف ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

5

----------


## ليلاس

*الكورة { 4} ..*

----------


## رحيق العسل

عجبتني المسابقةأن شاء الله من المشتركينالإجابة اللون الأخضر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حان وقت التصحيح

9 مشاركات 

ترى هل يوجد اجابة صحيحه من بينها 

النتائج في الرد الياي 

 :enjoying:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة واحدة فقط كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت 5 
وهي خطأ :huh: 
والتحقت بنا رحيق العسل وكانت مفهية لأنها راحت الى صورة قديمة وعلقت عليها  :weird: 
والتحقت بنا اخت ريشة 
ولكل عضو يديد نقطة  :amuse: 
اذن الأجابة الصحية هي رقم 4
ومبروك لطفلة تحت المطر 10 نقاط
ريشه 5 نقاط +نقطة
عنيدة نقطتين

 :ongue: 
 النتايج كالآتي 
 :wavetowel2: 
قمر دنياي.... 15 نقاط
طفلة تحت المطر....11نقطة
روح وريحان ......10 نقاط
ريشة ..............6 نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
مضراوي.....3 نقاط
عنيدة.....3نقطة
ليلاس........نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
وردة محمدية....نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........نقطة
المتحير......نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة

نلاحظ تقدم قمورة بفارق 4 نقاط عن طفلة تحت المطر 
والتي لديها 11 نقطة وتفرق عن روح بنقطة واحدة لأنها تملك 10 نقاط
ريشة دخلت المسابقة بقوة حيث تقدمت على مناجاة بفارق نقطة واحدة 
وعنيدة تعادلت مع اخونا مضراوي 
 :coool: :niceday:
حمااااااااااااس عند الشباب وانهينا الجولة الأولى 
وراح ننتقل الى الجولة الثانية ان شاء الله 
في صفحة جديدة 
ولكن نقاطنا عندنا ان شاء الله 
يعني ما راح تبدأوا من يديد
 :grin: 

ننتظر تفاعلكم مع اول لوحة في الجولة الثانية 
 :hopemy: 

طبعا انتهت الجوة الأولى بتقدم قمورة في المركز الأول 
طفلة المركز الثاني 
روح في المركز الثالث 
 :grin: 

ترى ماذا سيحدث في الجولة الثانية من اثارة 
شوفو صورة التصحيح 

وانتظروا الجولة الثانية

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

بانتظار الجولة الثانيه ..

يعطيك العافيه اختي عفاف ..

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر بــــ شوـوق ..}*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شباب 
صبايا 
انطلقوا الى هناك

انتظركم

----------

